# 1,262 acre QDM hunting club looking for members for 2015-2016 in Warren County, Georg



## Jrmims6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lone Oak Hunting Club, 1,262 acre QDM hunting club looking for members for 2015-2016 in Warren County, Georgia. 

The hunting properties are separated in two tracts, tract one is 253 acres with a small lake full of fish and ducks! The lay of the land consist of hardwoods, pines, cutover and a swamp. There are a couple of food plots as well. 
Tract 2 is located only ten minutes from tract one. Tract two is 1,009 acres and consist of mostly pines (thinned) with hardwood drains running through the property. This tract is new to the club and it wasn't hunted last year. Lots of open space for food plots. 
Game: Deer, turkey, hogs, ducks, dove, rabbits and other small animals as well as fishing! 

Club membership is $550.00 a year. 
Absolutely no alcohol or foul language

Contact Greg Mcgee at 706-445-9950


----------



## Jewing (Sep 13, 2015)

How many members total? Also sounds like the new property has not been worked as far as food plots? When was the new property last hunted?


----------



## Jrmims6 (Sep 13, 2015)

We're getting in there late but we are starting the food plots now. On the 253 the food plots are in.


----------



## Jrmims6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Call Greg McGee 706-445-9950


----------



## mscamp (Sep 14, 2015)

Can you tell me where in Warren County the 2 properties are located.


----------



## Jrmims6 (Sep 14, 2015)

One is near fountain campgrounds , for more information call Greg McGee # 706-445-9950


----------



## Jrmims6 (Sep 20, 2015)

Still looking for 4 to six members!!!


----------



## Mr four legged hunter (Oct 8, 2015)

Property not open anymore ad no long looking for member this guy name jerrit posted property no longer in this club pls no phone this to greg


----------



## Mr four legged hunter (Oct 8, 2015)

*Come anytime get your refund / no longer member of lone oak hunting club*

Pls delete ad off g.o.n jerrit cause your no part club no longer come pick up refund


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Jan 23, 2016)

*looking  for camp*

My son & I are looking for a new camp. e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net - phone 404-431-5261 - my name is jim whitehead


----------



## Colbyn15 (Feb 16, 2016)

*warren county hunting club*

Do NOT recommend this club. Was in this club this past season and did not last a month in it. A lot of drama and out of the blue fees. Was told there was much more property than there actually was. Was in it in October and was told there was 1,262 acres and there was actually over little half of that.


----------

